# Altima body kit



## atoltoetox (May 24, 2004)

I recently got into an accident and messed up my rear bumper. I was thinking, instead of replacing it with a stock bumper, i could just get a whole body kit. i was just wondering if anyone knew any good sites to check, thanks.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

www.stillen.com
www.stradausa.com
www.sarona.com
Erebuni 719
R34 Kit or Speedzone
SWAT kit
BX kit

Some might be repeats.


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

The hottest newest kit is eracings Speedz GTR kit, only the front bumper is available now...but the sidesille and rear bumper will be available soon.
www.eracings.com


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

*bodykit parts*

I wanted to know if anybody know where I can buy some fenders for the 04 altima to add to the look of my bodykit??????????


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Dude, you ask too many questions!!! lol 

Just messing with you...but seriously, just do a search on google for whatever you want. Here are the fenders available for our cars.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

altimateone said:


> The hottest newest kit is eracings Speedz GTR kit, only the front bumper is available now...but the sidesille and rear bumper will be available soon.
> www.eracings.com


He may be showing this kit at the Mossy Car Show.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

sigh...I wish I lived in Cali. We need more people like Greg in Texas so more dealers can do what you do. Keep it up. :thumbup:


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks with the help of this site I will have a crazy ride. I have lots of work 2 do and still some much to find. Sorry 4 all questions my altima is only 2weeks old i just got it. I just want 2 do it right the first time u know.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Just to let you know, most your questions have been asked before, so just take some time and use the search tool.


----------

